# Yahoo Maps (Beta)



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 14, 2006)

I am trying to link to the Yahoo Maps, the new version in Beta, and sometimes the link works fine and sometimes after pulling up Yahoo Maps in the browser it sort of forgets, doesn't populate the data boxes and nothing happens. Any clues why this happens? The Beta version is pretty cool and I would like to make use of it in the promotion pages for FPCR's upcoming Reformation day conference. Here an example of a link.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Google Maps are much better.*

I've had similar experiences with Yahoo maps.

Google maps are much better, in my opinion.

I found that Google maps are much less likely to get me into trouble than Mapquest.

Okay, so the other day I had to drive north of Charlotte after work for an appointment. I got a Google map with the directions. It told me to turn left on 12th from Tryon Street, but there was no 12th to turn on! I was a little annoyed, but I managed to recover easily.

Some time back two of my coworkers and I had to drive in a snowstorm from central PA to Conshohocken (near Phila.) for a conference. One of them had gotten a Mapquest map. That thing had the conference center about a mile away from where it was supposed to be. We ended up late because we drove right past the place, it was hard to find a place to turn around, and it was snowing wet snow like mad. Oh, we knew we had to turn around becuase when we didn't see the place, my buddy called the hotel desk on his cell phone and the clerk put us back on track.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> I am trying to link to the Yahoo Maps, the new version in Beta, and sometimes the link works fine and sometimes after pulling up Yahoo Maps in the browser it sort of forgets, doesn't populate the data boxes and nothing happens. Any clues why this happens? The Beta version is pretty cool and I would like to make use of it in the promotion pages for FPCR's upcoming Reformation day conference. Here an example of a link.


Chris,

Want to see something even cooler? Look how you can integrate a map into a website using Google's Map API. This is my home Church's website that I put the Map API on the other day:
http://www.temeculaopc.org/directions.htm

for Evening Worship:
http://www.temeculaopc.org/eveningworshipdirections.htm

Here's a site that I'm helping Pastor Fred Greco set up:

http://www.cckpca.org/drupal

The API is pretty easy to integrate. Let me know if you need help and I'll be happy to help you.

Blessings,


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Jay and Rich for pointing me toward Google. It is very stable and fast as opposed to the Yahoo Beta Maps. Rich, those Map and Calendar APIs for Fred look of interest. I may get with you later when I redesign the main fpcr.org pages to incorporate those things. Thanks very much; more later hopefully.



> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> ...


----------

